# 8 months later....



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Finally, some of the girls are dropping eggs! Sheesh, I thought a nine-month pregnancy was long, but THIS pregnancy gave me gray hairs!  Judging by where she is right now with the bowl, I sould have a nice little package by about 9 or 10 tonight.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 19, 2005)

Good luck and congrats MizM!

What sp is the petite girl?


----------



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

The ever-popular 7 legged B. vagans! She's a bear with the guys, finds them delicious, but the last one got the last laugh, AND a leg!!!


----------



## Deschain (Jun 19, 2005)

Cool! You're going to post more pics right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> Cool! You're going to post more pics right? Thanks in advance.


Is Mordred a monster?   Of course I will, Sai Deschain!


----------



## Ravienne (Jun 19, 2005)

Aw, she's pretty!  And fat.  Really fat.  (Don't tell her I said that.)  Good luck with the little 'uns!  Or the embryonic 'uns, I suppose. . .


----------



## DR zuum (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice mizm nice,sometimes they take a while.Congratulations


----------



## greenfiremajick (Jun 19, 2005)

What a pretty girl!  i just got a little bitty B vagans...After selling off my B emilia i might add!!




			
				MizM said:
			
		

> Finally, some of the girls are dropping eggs! Sheesh, I thought a nine-month pregnancy was long, but THIS pregnancy gave me gray hairs!  Judging by where she is right now with the bowl, I sould have a nice little package by about 9 or 10 tonight.


----------



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Ravienne said:
			
		

> Aw, she's pretty!  And fat.  Really fat.  (Don't tell her I said that.)  Good luck with the little 'uns!  Or the embryonic 'uns, I suppose. . .


Ahh, but fat is desireable in a T chick!!   Still webbing... this is gonna be ONE thick sac, oh, hold on....


----------



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's the sperm!!!!


----------



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Add to that a good measure of eggies!   (Her butt is shrinking before my eyes!)


----------



## MizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry for all the separate posts, but this is REAL TIME! We got ourselves a PUDDLE!!


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

There can't possibly be any more in her, her butt has almost disappeared!


----------



## SergioCR (Jun 20, 2005)

What a great experience!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

It's 9:44 p.m. and she's wrapping it up now. That's a long process and I'm worn out. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to post the package pics! The birth process has worn me out... again!


----------



## Scott917 (Jun 20, 2005)

OMG!!! I can't believe how she shrunk!!!  Get her some crickets quick!!!

S


----------



## Zorack (Jun 20, 2005)

my b vagans laied her first sack about 2 weeks ago, but she never done the foundations right and they all dried out  :wall:


----------



## David_F (Jun 20, 2005)

:clap: Excellent pics!  Congrats on the eggsac. :worship:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats a really fat looking b vagans mizm (in the first pic i mean) congrats on the sac  whats the legspan on that b vagans?? looks pretty damn large


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jun 20, 2005)

Remarkable pics!  :clap: Congrats!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 20, 2005)

Great clarity on the pictures. I hope you have a healthy sack.


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Thats a really fat looking b vagans mizm (in the first pic i mean) congrats on the sac  whats the legspan on that b vagans?? looks pretty damn large



She's not large, about 5" I'd say.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 20, 2005)

WOW thats way smaller than i thought but shes a really nice looking t anyways hope she gives you thousands of slings


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jun 20, 2005)

*8 months later...*

WHOA TER!!!
WOW... awesome event! What a killer diet program, LOL.
Keep us posted!


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> WHOA TER!!!
> WOW... awesome event! What a killer diet program, LOL.
> Keep us posted!


A diet program that I most certainly would pay for!


----------



## cryptly (Jun 20, 2005)

. . .wow. . .  

Great pics!   :clap:   May you end up with many itty-bitty Brachys!


----------



## Streetfighterz (Jun 20, 2005)

:clap:  :clap:  :clap:      Thats Cool


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 20, 2005)

Darn MizM...She dropped the "Mother Load"!!!   Congrats!!! :clap:  :worship:


----------



## DanD5303 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great pics, Thanks!


----------



## Mendi (Jun 20, 2005)

MizM, we need to trade some of our little vagans, for biodiversitity... Here are what mine look like now...


TNens and CAfens would make some sweet babies


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

Mendi said:
			
		

> MizM, we need to trade some of our little vagans, for biodiversitity... Here are what mine look like now...
> 
> 
> TNens and CAfens would make some sweet babies


Beeyoutiful!! I bet you want to send me about 500 albos too, huh?  

The fascinating thing about this sac is that I got to witness the sperm being released first, then the eggs. I usually catch the process right at the very end when it's already tapioca. Well, here she is with the finished product, hugging it very well!

I'm wondering if our latest swarm of earthquakes "shook" the eggs out of her!!!


----------



## pwilfort (Jun 20, 2005)

Great picture Mendi, congrats!
Terri how is she doing tonight?
Penney :clap:


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Terri, Thanks for letting me know about this, I guess that mean little leg eating male knew what he was doing as I got sac from all 3 girls he was with... Chris and Penney's sacs are just about ready to hatch and now this one    Greg
Oh and have you seen the monster of a sac my Haitian made   
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=46579


----------



## MizM (Jun 20, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Hi Terri, Thanks for letting me know about this, I guess that mean little leg eating male knew what he was doing as I got sac from all 3 girls he was with... Chris and Penney's sacs are just about ready to hatch and now this one    Greg
> Oh and have you seen the monster of a sac my Haitian made
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=46579


Oh dear Lord Greg! I think you better buy stock in the manufacturers of the vials, I have a feeling it's going to go WAAAY up!   Congratulations grandpa!


----------



## Mendi (Jun 20, 2005)

NO, not 500, when I 1st say her sack she was still mixing it and when I pulled it it was only a golf ball sized... But I do have to send you enough so you get several little curly haired girls, right?

!st the finished size
2nd the horde

Don't worry too much, these L'eggs are quite hungry and are... well... eating some of their siblings.   :wall:


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jun 21, 2005)

MizM you have all the luck!  Wonderful pics!  I cant wait to read the update tmw.


----------



## MizM (Jun 21, 2005)

Mendi said:
			
		

> NO, not 500, when I 1st say her sack she was still mixing it and when I pulled it it was only a golf ball sized... But I do have to send you enough so you get several little curly haired girls, right?
> 
> !st the finished size
> 2nd the horde
> ...


L'eggs? Eating? I thought they didn't eat until second instar?


----------



## JohnxII (Jun 21, 2005)

MizM said:
			
		

> ... The fascinating thing about this sac is that I got to witness the sperm being released first, then the eggs...


Yes that is indeed a rare and well taken shot. Might I add that apart from the sizeable brood that was also a fair amount of sperm stored! D'u remember how many inserts were there?

Talk about a wrinkled butt! That lady deserves more than a few crix. Give her a giant beetle grub or a big freshly-molted hisser!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW!  I have never seen an adbomen so shrunken!  That is quite the sight.  Thanks for posting them Terri!

Good luck in the vagans babies!


----------



## Mendi (Jun 21, 2005)

MizM said:
			
		

> L'eggs? Eating? I thought they didn't eat until second instar?



Sure enough... There are some pictures here on the site but I don't remember the thread. But these little B.albo's have even ganged up, I've seen 3 l'eggs eating one. You can tell because the victim has a sibling attached to it and it starts turning black, little legs first, then their little rump starts shrinking, then brown, and finally they drop it and it is all black, but you can still see the little black legs... I couldn't manage to take a picture of it, I'll try though and then try and post it :wall:   

I guess once they are 1st instar they stop eating for a little while, learn to walk, web, and be sweet little things... until they molt into 2nd instar. I wasn't especting this behavior this early either, but I had seen the pictures here so I knew it was a possibility, but as fat as Roxanne was, I didn't think these little l'eggs would need to eat their brothers and sisters...    

Let's just hope it's the little girls practicing for post coital mating rituals :?  :wall:  



BTW, how are the little P.scrofa's? Have I missed an update on that post??


Ok...1st 2 pictures are the B.albopilosums...the dark spots are the nymph sibling rivalry

Pics 3 & 4 are the B.vagans, no l'eggs eating L'eggs here, but there is a little substrate from the sac.


----------



## MizM (Jun 21, 2005)

Mendi said:
			
		

> Sure enough... There are some pictures here on the site but I don't remember the thread. But these little B.albo's have even ganged up, I've seen 3 l'eggs eating one. You can tell because the victim has a sibling attached to it and it starts turning black, little legs first, then their little rump starts shrinking, then brown, and finally they drop it and it is all black, but you can still see the little black legs... I couldn't manage to take a picture of it, I'll try though and then try and post it :wall:
> 
> I guess once they are 1st instar they stop eating for a little while, learn to walk, web, and be sweet little things... until they molt into 2nd instar. I wasn't especting this behavior this early either, but I had seen the pictures here so I knew it was a possibility, but as fat as Roxanne was, I didn't think these little l'eggs would need to eat their brothers and sisters...
> 
> ...



  I just thought those little l'eggs were stuck to bad eggs!!! Well, then I guess it happened to me too!

I JUST separated the scrofies, guess I should take some pics and update!   Been too busy causing trouble!


----------



## Mendi (Jun 21, 2005)

Mark me down for 5-6 those little darlings... I found for sure one of mine is a little girl


----------

